# GoPro Protune



## arrrmaty (Jan 4, 2013)

Can someone explain this in layman's terms? If I'm not looking to do a lot of post production editing should I even bother with it?


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

it doubles the file size so you cannot film for long. If you're Travis Rice and you POV footage needs to match the footage from the production cameras then it's a must. Otherwise it's a pain to work with if you don't need to. (Color correction) but... Premiere Pro did a fine job when I quickly applied Auto Levels.


----------



## arrrmaty (Jan 4, 2013)

baconzoo said:


> it doubles the file size so you cannot film for long. If you're Travis Rice and you POV footage needs to match the footage from the production cameras then it's a must. Otherwise it's a pain to work with if you don't need to. (Color correction) but... Premiere Pro did a fine job when I quickly applied Auto Levels.


Yeah, I don't think I'll waste my time with it at this point. Maybe down the road, but probably not.

Are there any settings on the gopro that help with lowlight/overcast filming days?


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

arrrmaty said:


> Yeah, I don't think I'll waste my time with it at this point. Maybe down the road, but probably not.
> 
> Are there any settings on the gopro that help with lowlight/overcast filming days?


Yes, the ProTune and White Balance settings are perfect for the "bad lighting" environments. The Cineform software just takes a while to render/adjust/re-render each and every clip.

So if it's sunny, just roll with 1080p auto.


----------



## arrrmaty (Jan 4, 2013)

baconzoo said:


> Yes, the ProTune and White Balance settings are perfect for the "bad lighting" environments. The Cineform software just takes a while to render/adjust/re-render each and every clip.
> 
> So if it's sunny, just roll with 1080p auto.


Sounds good, thanks for the info


----------

